# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Thưởng thức “quốc hồn” Nhật  tại H3 Hotpot & Grill

## H3HOTPOT

*Cùng với trà đạo, nghệ thuật cắm hoa Ikebana, sushi là một nét văn hoá tiêu biểu của đất nước mặt trời mọc. Không đơn giản chỉ là một món ăn, sushi được coi là “quốc hồn” của văn hóa ẩm thực Nhật Bản.
*
Bạn hẳn đã từng nghe về sushi, nhưng có thực hiểu về nó? Sushi là một món ăn của Nhật, gồm cơm trộn với 1 chút dấm Nhật rồi nắm lại. Phía trên, có thể phủ một số nguyên liệu khác gọi là  _neta._ Hầu như tất cả _neta_ đều là hải sản với đủ chủng loại, từ cá thịt đỏ đến cá thịt trắng, mực và cả những con tôm biển đỏ au. Điều quan trọng nhất là nguồn nguyên liệu này phải tươi sống. Đối với các loại cá, tốt nhất là dùng trong ngày khi cá còn đầy đủ hương vị, tươi nguyên. Sushi đạt chất lượng là loại sushi khi ăn vào thực khách sẽ cảm nhận ngay vị mát và giòn ngọt của hải sản tươi sống.


_Sushi được xếp trong đĩa duyên dáng như  chiếc guốc gỗ của những cô nàng gesha_



Thưởng thức sushi cũng là cả một nghệ thuật. Khi ăn sushi bạn nên ăn nguyên cả miếng để thưởng thức trọn vẹn hương vị trong từng khoanh. Sushi thường được dùng kèm nước tương đậu nành. Nếu dùng thêm mù tạt (wasabi), bạn nên cho từ từ từng chút vào bát riêng, đến khi có được độ cay mong muốn. 
Cách chấm nước tương cũng rất quan trọng bạn nên chấm phần mặt thức ăn vào nước tương, không nên chấm vào phần cơm vì món sushi sẽ bị mặn, làm ảnh hưởng đến hương vị món ăn. 



_Có rất nhiều loại sushi với cách chế biến vô cùng cầu kì và tinh tế
_



Nhằm giới thiệu đến thực khách say mê sự tinh tế trong ẩm thực Nhật Bản, H3 Hotpot & Grill đã cho ra đời *Sushi Special List* với rất nhiều loại sushi được yêu thích. Nếu đã từng một lần nếm qua sushi, hẳn bạn sẽ bị quyến rũ bởi chính hồn Nhật vẹn nguyên trong món ăn độc đáo này.

----------

